# UK Tax Accountant for Expats recommendations?



## SonOfFrench (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi,

I need to complete my UK 2016-17 Tax Return. I previously lived/worked in the UK for almost 10 years and now living in Switzerland. I'm looking for an accountant to help me complete my UK taxes going forward. I do not have any income in the UK other than one flat in London.

Any suggestions appreciated, thank you


----------

